# 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month.....?



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2014)

Just out of curiosity here, why, what was the thought, if any, for time and date for the armistice at the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month?


----------



## buffnut453 (May 31, 2014)

If the life of the earth is viewed as a 12-hour clock, then the scale of destruction wrought by the First World War was perceived as being close to the end of the world (ie some time after 11 o'clock). Selecting the 11th hour on the 11th day of the 11th month merely reinforced how close many people felt that the War to End All Wars came to becoming the end of the world.

At least that's how it's been explained to me.


----------



## stona (May 31, 2014)

I think the 11 am is coincidental. It is six hours after the signing and is also noon, German time. This was considered time enough to make sure the information could be passed to the relevant formations.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2014)

Cheers lads!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 1, 2014)

The 11th of November was also the date that the FAA raid on Taranto took place in 1940. This was because ABC Cunningham had a thing for historical dates. Originally he wanted the raid to take place on 21st October, Trafalgar Day, but Illustrious was not ready at the earlier time, so he chose the later date.


----------

